# 2 black and tan fancy mice



## considerthis (Nov 22, 2012)

i have 2 beautiful boys that need a home. I took them for a friend but now he doesn.t want them back. So anyone who interested please get in touch. They live in a 2 foot tank and have hides and toys. I.m in west yorkshire


----------

